# Rat doodles



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Was about to post when I realized there is lots of rat art today! Yay! :3 Last night I was thinking about my first two girls, who I have zero pictures of. So I drew a picture of Belle and Snappea, rest in peace my sweet girls. Got me in the mood to make some cute doodles for fun ^^
http://i.imgur.com/hRQZWwA.png
Please post a front shot of your rattie, a color for background, a name, and if you'd like a little bit about personality. I'm not opposed to doing multiple ratties


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Awww that's really cute. I like the sweet cartoon-y look of it, yet they look so lovable. I think you did a great job! If you want a a bit of a challenge, here are a couple of pics of two of my girls, Anya & Buffy. (Anya is the grey hooded and Buffy has the white face) 

http://flic.kr/p/put2eh

http://flic.kr/p/oQ4RAX


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Here you are! Such pretty girls. Btw I love your cage set ups! 
http://i.imgur.com/VOBJdcq.jpg


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

His name is Kiwi. I do not mind for the background.  I love rat art. Let me know if you need a different photo.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

And here is a group shot of my boys


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Could you do Jojo: http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/232/0/d/jojo_by_coffaybunny-d7vzvfp.jpg
Or Blaze: http://coffaybunny.deviantart.com/art/Ratty-Rat-472751038


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Hedgian said:


> Could you do Jojo: http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/232/0/d/jojo_by_coffaybunny-d7vzvfp.jpg
> Or Blaze: http://coffaybunny.deviantart.com/art/Ratty-Rat-472751038


yep ^^


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

So cute! Can you do Delilah (grey) and Dahlia (beige capped)?  I don't have a great front shot of either so here is a couple of side shots and a cuddle pic, hope that works! I think a light blue or pink would look great but whatever you think looks best


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh wait, these might help!


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> His name is Kiwi. I do not mind for the background.  I love rat art. Let me know if you need a different photo.


If Kiwi ever turns up missing, do NOT come to my house, looking for him. Okay, just...don't.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> His name is Kiwi. I do not mind for the background.  I love rat art. Let me know if you need a different photo.


 http://i.imgur.com/Wkmq2ym.jpg
KIWI! This one was really fun to do. Working on a group one too!


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

I just love the rats with points, they look like they've gotten into a bunch of chocolate or something lol.... I love the green with the little seeds! Looks like he popped out of a kiwi!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh these are too cute! I was wondering if you could do one of Dean? He passed not that long ago. He is a black berkshire and a really chubby boy. He is the black rat on my avatar. So hes really chubby lol and could it be a red background?


----------



## MOA (Sep 7, 2014)

Aww! Your drawings are do cute! Could you do a group picture of my sweet boys?






my dumbo hector






my hymalayan baby Eddie and






Owen (white and black) Marvin (all blackish brown) and sorry that's eddy before he got his points! If you do it I don't care about background!


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

MeinTora said:


> Here you are! Such pretty girls. Btw I love your cage set ups!
> http://i.imgur.com/VOBJdcq.jpg


Awww This is perfect! You even captured their facial expressions. Thanks!


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Hedgian said:


> Could you do Jojo: http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/232/0/d/jojo_by_coffaybunny-d7vzvfp.jpg
> Or Blaze: http://coffaybunny.deviantart.com/art/Ratty-Rat-472751038


http://i.imgur.com/rsz2UZL.jpg
Here is Blaze!


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

I just love Blaze's expression in this!!!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness. The kiwi picture is adorable. I love the background choice! Really great, thanks so much.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't suppose it's possible to do a double rex girl, huh? This is Ara:


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

MeinTora said:


> http://i.imgur.com/rsz2UZL.jpg
> Here is Blaze!


He's adorable thank you!


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

This ones I haven't done I'll be finishing tomorrow, so sorry for the wait guys! Lots of rescue work this week and I'm now fostering four new girls...plus my eight personal rats. Stuff is hectic. Makes me so happy y'all like them! The double rex girl looks like a challenge, I can try though!


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

No problem I look forward to seeing your new pictures


----------

